# Webtop Hack on Droid X - Even Possible?



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Im not sure if this is even possible, but with the droid bionic being able to do this of HDMI only, could this venture on over to the Droid X. I know it wouldn't run near as well as on the Bionic, but i think it might be kind of cool.


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

Droid X doesn't have a fast enough processor to handle Webtop /:

If a dual core 1 GHZ processor has trouble pulling it off, I think it's really really unlikely that a single core could handle it.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

'[TSON said:


> ;153333']Droid X doesn't have a fast enough processor to handle Webtop /:
> 
> If a dual core 1 GHZ processor has trouble pulling it off, I think it's really really unlikely that a single core could handle it.


I don't have bionic (unfortunately) so i didn't know how well it ran, oh well its a nice idea.


----------



## Sonicmax2k2 (Jun 19, 2011)

I think its definitely possible, but not practical because of the hardware limitations. Right now, they're trying to get Webtop working on CM7 for the Atrix. In theory, they could port webtop capabilities to all CM7 phones, but it probably is only best suited for high tier devices.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Sonicmax2k2 said:


> I think its definitely possible, but not practical because of the hardware limitations. Right now, they're trying to get Webtop working on CM7 for the Atrix. In theory, they could port webtop capabilities to all CM7 phones, but it probably is only best suited for high tier devices.


Ya i figured it wouldn't work well


----------

